
Show HN: Breef Daily – Customizable Morning News from Your Favorite Sources - ethan_harris
http://www.breefdaily.com
======
entropie
Not even a preview?

Also I like how the payment forms work but literally nothing else on this
page.

------
ethan_harris
I started working on Breef Daily this Thursday while bored out of my mind on a
tour bus with my University's Symphonic Band. It's a customizable mailing list
which sends you the top content from the sites you select every morning.

Right now everything is hand curated, but I'm working on some scraping scripts
which should automate the process quite a bit and I can do some fancy AI
tricks to make the emails nice to read. I'm also working on adding more and
more sources every day.

I already have about a half dozen subscribers from techy friends and family,
and they are giving me some valuable feedback but seem to really enjoy the
content that I'm producing so far.

I would love some feedback on what you think, how I can expand on the business
model, or any thoughts you think are worth sharing. Thanks in advance!

------
masonic
Doesn't limiting one's media menu to the readers favorite sources exacerbate
the "media bubble" problem?

~~~
ethan_harris
Possibly, though you can see that most of the sources I first added were non-
political news sources. More traditional news sources were added as a request
from the first people who used it. Now I'm thinking about a "balanced news"
genre or source which compiles articles from a balanced spectrum of political
journalists. What do you think?

------
notduncansmith
How does this compare with an RSS reader?

